# Cubase 9.5 - Brand Tracks, Midi Dump and The Cubasement



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2018)

Howdy, I just made a new video showing 3 different workflow ideas that I've created in Cubase 9.5 to basically make life a little easier. 

They are named BRAND TRACKS, MIDI DUMP and THE CUBASEMENT

BRAND TRACKS - 

A system to show tracks with data "on the fly" when going between different areas of a template. 

MIDI DUMP - 

A system to store all midi/instrument tracks with data in a project so that they are hidden (inside the Midi Dump), even when "Show Tracks with Data" is pressed yet instantly recallable.

THE CUBASEMENT - 

Ever get tired of going to that pesky VST Instruments Folder to find your VST Audio Outputs (for Rack Instruments with Midi Tracks)? Well, The Cubasement is exactly where I store mine along with the MIDI DUMP. Instantly visible by the touch of a button.

Anyway, I thought I'd share it as I know there are a few Cubase perverts laying about here. Hope it helps

Jono


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 26, 2018)

track branding is very clever!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> track branding is very clever!!!



I love it for always being able to see what’s going on in a template!


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 26, 2018)

Certainly not a "dog brown" way to go about things.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2018)

Smikes77 said:


> Certainly not a "dog brown" way to go about things.



Haha! “Dogs Brown”. It’s a far more respectful way of describing something being Dog Shit.


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 26, 2018)

Ha! I got it! I just never heard that before, but thanks for making me have to clean my desk. I spat out my coffee! It was the casual delivery that did it.

Great video. I`m gonna look into this brown.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2018)

Smikes77 said:


> I just never heard that before



It's a saying my uncle says. I genuinely think he created it because I've never heard it elsewhere and nothing on google. So I think it's fair game I have stolen it from him. haha Anyway...


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 26, 2018)

...and always credit a comedian...

This is seriously great, I get fed up with having to fly around the template and was recently wondering if there was a way this could be fixed. And you now have a patent pending for the term "Brand" too.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 26, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> ...Cubase perverts laying about here...


I resemble that remark!


----------



## tabulius (Sep 26, 2018)

BIG THUMBS UP! Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2018)

tabulius said:


> BIG THUMBS UP! Thanks!



No worries man!


----------



## Vonk (Dec 17, 2018)

Just found this.....You would be my hero - but what's with the flashing Christmas lights in September?
But Branding® looks a really useful concept. Have to find space for some more buttons on metagrid....


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 17, 2018)

I’ve actually simplified a lot of this and will make a video after Christmas showing it and how to do all of it. “Life” getting in the way at the minute!


----------



## Vonk (Dec 17, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I’ve actually simplified a lot of this and will make a video after Christmas showing it and how to do all of it. “Life” getting in the way at the minute!


Will wait and watch with interest. Thank you for your commitment to sharing.


----------

